# Help!!!



## mandie_smom (Jul 18, 2011)

My Mandie just turned 6 mos and I can't seem to pottytrain her!! Sometimes she'll use the potty pads and sometimes she decides to go in the hallway or by the back door or poo by the front door. I would like for her to learn to go inside when we're not home as my husband and I both work. But I don't want her to go poo in one spot and pee in another. Can someone please give me some advise?


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm not an expert in potty training, but I think it must be very hard to train a pup to go outside to toilet but then sometimes inside. Is it possible for you to have someone visit while you are working to let her out to toilet and maybe walk her, or for her to go to doggy day care or to someone else's house while you work? You don't mention how many hours you are out, but it is quite hard for a young pup to be alone a lot and may lead to bad behaviour even if you do manage to train her to go where you want.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I wish I could help, we did not want Lady going inside at all as we were afraid it would confuse her going inside some of the time and going outside at other times. When they go by the door it is usually them trying to show you they want to go outside. sorry I can't help.


----------



## mandie_smom (Jul 18, 2011)

Well for the moment my sister is staying with us and she's there most of the day and she does let Mandie out during the day but she prefers to go potty inside but then we can't get her to use the potty pads. We're usually out between 10 and 12 hours during the day which is what worries me when my sister goes back to school. Right now my sister tells me all Mandie does during the day is lay around sleeping.


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

I'd get rid of the puppy pads they just encourage pups to mess in the house, go back to basics you need to watch her like a hawk, take her straight outside when you catch her 'going' and praise her when she does something, if she has an accident inside just ignore her, its all about being vigilant and consistant, good luck


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

is their no way you can pop in on her during the day or get a neighbor to look in on her. not only for her toilet but for her herself, 12 hours is a long time just to be on her own, if your not carefull it wont just be her peeing and pooing all over the house you will need to watch for. you may find her chewing things like carpets, cables, doors, wall paper, walls. 


how many days a week are you out for that length of time. what do you do with her out with the time you spend at work. 


you can get indoor dog toilets for dogs like this one http://www.kit2fit.com/range/product/?2026,0,0,55,12


but i think your main problem is that your not with her to teach her where you want her to toilet.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

wow that thing is cool Kendal.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lady amanda said:


> wow that thing is cool Kendal.


i dont realy agree with it, but i see that some people do need it if they are like in a top floor apartment. but to be honest i think dogs should only be left as long as they can hold their toilet.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oh for sure, I think it is confusing for them, but what a great idea for an apartment....a friend of mine was in a top floor apartment and she bought a piece of indoor outdoor carpet for her balcony so that the dog could be hussled out there when she had to go....she now is a year and can wait till they get outside.


----------

